# airpaly comment sa marche



## van helsing (7 Janvier 2014)

bonjour,

je viens de m'acheter une apple TV 3 génération, mise à jour à était faite, airplay est bien coché, mais par contre que se soit sur mon ipad ou iphone rien n'y fait, je suis novice dans cela, est ce que si je sélectionne une image sur mon ipad et je fait airplay cela s'affiche directement à la tv ou il faut aller dans un menu, car la rien ne se passe.

merci


----------



## van helsing (10 Janvier 2014)

bon pas trop de réponses,

alors je viens de mettre apple TV directement sur le câble Ethernet et la ça marche, par contre je ne comprends pas j'ai bien une connexion WiFi, et tous les appareilles iPhone ou iPad son sur le même réseau, alors pourquoi cela ne marche pas avec le wifi

merci


----------

